

29C3 presale has started - revelation
http://events.ccc.de/2012/11/03/ticket-sale-has-opened/

======
follower
I attended 25C3 four years ago and really enjoyed it.

Some thoughts if you're considering going:

1) You should go. :)

2) Being only able to speak English (aside from picking up helpful words like
"ein" and "bitte" :) ) was fine. Talks are listed as being in English or
German so you know which ones you'll be able to follow. (And I think the
majority are in English--it tends to be the more "local issues" talks that are
in German.)

3) Arrive the day before and volunteer to help set up. It's a good way to get
to meet some people. (The network help desk was where I ended up much of the
time--I learned that the only German word I needed to know was "Neustart". :D
)

4) When a local offers you a Club Mate to drink, accept it. Then try not to
spit it out when you drink it. It's a rite of passage. Quite possibly the most
disgusting tasting beverage I've ever consumed. Some people claim to like it.

5) If you've been to DEFCON before, CCC is IMO a very different vibe. DEFCON
seems a lot more about the parties whereas CCC seems a lot more about the
hacking. (People stay hacking in the venue 24 hours a day.)

6) If someone invites you to go to Vienna and visit Metalab say yes. And if
they don't, invite yourself--it's awesome and they're a great bunch of people.

7) You should go. :)

~~~
Argorak
4) Flora and other mate brands are slowly getting accepted as well. Less
carbon.

~~~
alx
Flora Power is made in Hamburg, during your visit you can go visit Ludger and
Hans-Werner at <http://www.reineckes.com/> they are really welcoming people :)

------
patrickod
Having attended 28C3 last December I'm really disappointed I'll not be able to
make it this year. These events are always incredibly interesting and packed
with great people and ideas.

------
csense
I was excited when I saw that something in hexadecimal was going on sale.

Only to be disappointed when I realized it wasn't 0x10c [1].

[1] <http://0x10c.com/>

------
kennywinker
Couldn't find a primer on this event. What is it?

~~~
lflux
Chaos Communications Congress, an annual hacker convention in Germany run by
CCC (Chaos Computer Club). Usually notoriously hard to get tickets to, but
this year they switched venues (and cities) so hopefully it won't be an issue
this time around.

~~~
oomei0IN
And notoriously hard basically means "gone in 60 seconds".

------
terhechte
Couldn't find any info about it, but when will it be held?

~~~
patrickod
<https://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/wiki/Main_Page> The conference is held
every year between Christmas and New Years. The dates this year are the 27th
to the 30th of December.

------
Inufu
Anyone up for a Hacker News meetup at the congress?

------
buster
Wrong City, the CCC belongs to berlin :(

~~~
at_kjellski
Have you been in berlin before? At the more famous talks you couldn't even
stand at hall 1, now there shouldn't be any problems:
<https://twitter.com/Kjellski/status/257147441948807168>

I've posted more pictures with floor plans and the accessibility for
whellchairs is way better.

I really loved berlin and I hope we'll have as much fun in hamburg.

